# My Brown Bear and my Koala Bear



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is a treat for you! Sadly for me I'm on this side if the camera and not receiving the bear hugs...

Lower body takeover...



She managed to open her eyes a smidge for me 



Upper body takeover...



Lucky mummy!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lucky Mummy indeed! Nina's coat looks lovely, you are really lucky if its not thickening up too much, she is at the age when I finally gave in and gave up on Dudley's long coat.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWE!!!! That is lucky for sure!!! I love poo cuddles!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They look so soft and fluffy. I want to snuggle them.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wonderful.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The ultimate in luxury cuddles


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Snuggerly bugs 
They look very clean and dry. Have you not been having awful wet weather?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Lucky Mummy indeed! Nina's coat looks lovely, you are really lucky if its not thickening up too much, she is at the age when I finally gave in and gave up on Dudley's long coat.


It's funny Dawn, it doesn't look thick but it is (you know when hairdressers say, your hair is fine but you've got plenty of it) it matts like crazy. It's a daily management in terms of matts, the matts are like felt - no other way to describe it. Like a felt layer along her skin. Needs daily maintenance to prevent the felt. I think the next groom, hopefully this weekend if I get the time, will be a nice short body buzz cut.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Best looking bears I've ever seen, they look like the ultimate therapy for anyone in need of some snuggli TLC.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Snuggerly bugs
> They look very clean and dry. Have you not been having awful wet weather?


Yes weather is gross but I have a blower to dry them. It's the best thing ever, dry in a few mins.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Yes weather is gross but I have a blower to dry them. It's the best thing ever, dry in a few mins.


I think I have to invest in one, it is difficult to get them dry enough to brush out


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I think I have to invest in one, it is difficult to get them dry enough to brush out


I got mine on Amazon £50 but it is an investment. Mine is 2800w and it's great! They are introducing new energy laws where things need to be a lot less in terms of wattage so I would get one now before high wattage is banned and we are all paying a fortune for electrical goods because the manufacturers are having to put in loads of extra effort to make things low wattage with same power!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Which one do you have? I was just looking on amazon.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This one 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BIEYDJQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it very noisy?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Is it very noisy?


I don't find it any noisier than the usual hairdrier I used (my own) before I got it. The difference is more in the force of the air coming out, it literally just blows the water away. The girls weren't too keen at first, Lola now loves it, Nina tolerates it with no problems.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok. Thank you for your advice


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Ok. Thank you for your advice


You're welcome. One of the groomers might come along to say, no! Don't buy that one! Lol... But I like it and I like that a can hold the nozzle and get right down to the skin, makes brushing so easy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Easy brushing sound wonderful!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola loves it and just stands proud, I think she knows she feels better after! Nina's main problem is that when she is close to you she has to be on you or attached to you, so when she is on the grooming table she doesn't get to cuddle. Quite often I sit with a towel on my lap and she's happy to curl up while getting dried, quite often she falls asleep. So it can't be bad at all!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous bear hugs!!
Do you find they get too hot and just crash out on the floor after been stuck to you like this?? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Gorgeous bear hugs!!
> Do you find they get too hot and just crash out on the floor after been stuck to you like this?? X


Not really, very rarely will either go to the floor - sometimes they will swap between mummies or get down for a stretch and get back up again! Lola is like clockwork in terms of loo and bed in the evenings. So when it hits 2130 she starts to stare intensely and then it's out to toilet and she takes herself upstairs. Nina doesn't go to the loo until the very last minute before bed, she goes at the same time we do.


----------

